# Massey 35 gas - oil pressure gauge



## foggybottom (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello folks - new registrant here, just purchased a 1960 MF 35 gas, - runs fine now I've unstuck the clutch and adjusted the points. Weeping a little from the water pump so that's on my to do list ... 

Can anyone tell me where on the continental engine block the oil pressure gauge tube is supposed to be plumbed to? I've looked all over and can't find a plug or other fitting? Any help in locating the spot would be much appreciated...


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

how about right above the oil filter housing


----------



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Look toward the transmission oil filter side just below the manifold. You should see it as it only a few inches from the transmission


----------

